# A Paradox,connect the dot in space & time Selsi is a modern day Gesualdo in darkness



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*A Paradox,connect the dot in space & time Selsi is a modern day Gesualdo in darkness*

Well of course, If Don Carlo de Gesualdo Da Venosa was alive today, he would make music similar to scelsi and be influenced by Gesualdo same goes reverse in time,yes thus said and meaning, Scelsi as the same essence of darkness and bold avant-garde blueprint, I think they would make good buddy on a CD or Analogue recordings .

Because little is like Moro Lasso & Miserere of Gesualdo except for the modern dark prince of Italy, Huhaxatum or Natura Renovatur by Giacinto Scelsi, both of these gentlemen had a surrealistic touch, sometimes very confrontational and spooky but so amazingly talented, this is my conclusion, there are both great favorites.

I did wonder if Scelsi heard of Gesualdo music in the depths? ala Deprofundis, a relentless music Nerd. a real smar nerd like Bill Gates would agree, by nerd I mean intellectuals and a great successful man like you mister, would agree pretty sure,to whom as to listen and study these parallel, whit that said in mind I'm convinced, the same people that like Gesualdo if they visit modern time would love Scelsi works, I bet a Saint-Aubin pizza on this casual & factual reality, Gesualdo die-hard fanboys would have no trouble getting into mister Scelsi work, both are really impressive and eye openers.

Perhaps he was an obscure influence on him is spectralism, god knows?? perhaps so, they both as some sort of strong esoterical & ethereal aura put in there music, what do you think musicologists of this world, please answer me on this, I want the opinion of people that strangely enough like both in the end.

Natura Renovatur is great to work so are the three last Gesualdo madrigals Books, for a reason that eluded me, the third liber of der madrigals Start to go wild, and Strangely It's one of my favorite.

I hope you enjoy this post, quintessential short but sweet: vif, intellectuel et allumé.
Lady & Gentlemen I'm so tired I have to sleep, tomorrow I want your cue's on my observation, do you agree, strongly agree or disagree?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I wonder if you'll like this


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I wonder if you'll like this
> 
> View attachment 117565


I puchased this ,quite a Find Mandryka :tiphat:


----------

